# My Church



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Lauren and I visited Winchester KY and shot a few vids in various spots - thanks for checking this out!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lauren mink....wow!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for checking this out!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

the sound is super nice. also the performance is soulful. cheers


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

really appreciate that - thanks so much for sharing you time to listen!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Thx Dale for sharing! 

Such a treat!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for taking your time to give this a listen! love your avatar, dale.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

dale said:


> thanks so much for taking your time to give this a listen! love your avatar, dale.



Thx! Me too.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

dale said:


> Lauren and I visited Winchester KY and shot a few vids in various spots - thanks for checking this out!


Soulful...Yup!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for taking time to give this a listen...we appreciate it!


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

dale said:


> Lauren and I visited Winchester KY and shot a few vids in various spots - thanks for checking this out!


Great !! That girl has a nice voice.

Thanks for share


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Really well done. I thoroughly enjoyed the music. Nice playing and great singing.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

we sincerely appreciate you sharing you time to give this a listen...means a lot, dale & Lauren.


----------

